# Positive Songs



## silent night (Jul 18, 2013)

Need some new music to listen to. Any ideas for some positive, upbeat happy songs. Any genre of music.:yes


----------



## moveyourfeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Walking on sunshine by Katrina and the Waves.


----------



## imm0rtAl (Nov 9, 2013)

Eminem - Till I collapse


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

- Warrior by demi lovato
- one day by matisyahu
- i believe i can fly
- what does the fox say...xD
- survivor by destiny's child
- just give me a reason by pink


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Instrumental & uplifting trance


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

She sells sanctuary - The cult


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

I Got You, Radiate, Hope, Better Together, The Upsetter, Upside Down, Good People - Jack Johnson 
Sunshine - Matisyahu
MMMbop - Hanson


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

San Tropez by Pink Floyd


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

gnomealone said:


> San Tropez by Pink Floyd


:yes


----------



## dave007 (Nov 14, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Instrumental & uplifting trance


Damn, you beat me to it. I just wanted to say the same thing 

I also recommend ThePianoGuys on Youtube. They make beautiful classical music and covers for famous songs. Their videos are also breathtaking!


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Always cheers me up:


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Avicii feat.Aloe Blacc-Wake Me Up


----------



## Happy colored marbles (Nov 7, 2012)

"True love will find you in the end", "Speeding motorcycle", "Don't let the sun go down on your grievances", "Hey Joe", or "Follow that dream" by Daniel Johnston.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFGpRsn5-TE


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Friday I'm in love - The Cure


----------



## kiiwiih (Nov 20, 2013)

Brave - Sara Bareilles

That song is helping me through a lot right now


----------



## teanpa (Nov 23, 2013)

Calling Glory - "Don't Give up"
:]


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't crack up - Howard Jones
Don't stop me now - Queen


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If you listen to any of these, listen to the last one.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

omg I have so many I listen to :boogie:boogie:boogie


Waterloo - ABBA (or just anything by them)
Carried Away - Passion Pit
Somebody Loves You - Betty Who
I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
Roar - Katy Perry
Safe and Sound - Capital Cities 
Morning Train - Sheena Easton
Finally - CeCe Peniston
Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane
An Idea for a Movie - The Vandals
Moving on Up - M People
Say Hey (I love you) - Michael Franti
Dub I Dub - Me & My
I Love Your Smile - Shanice
Love Today - MIKA
The King and All Of His Men - Wolf Gang
Accidentally In Love - Counting Crows
Woo Hoo - The 5.6.7.8's
All I Want Is You - Barry Louis Polisar
Everybody Needs a Best Friend - Norah Jones
Let Go - Frou Frou
Life's a Happy Song - The Muppets
Sailing - Christopher Cross
Help Me Rhonda - The Beach Boys
She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals
Safety Dance - Men Without Hats
Don't Rain on My Parade - Bobby Darin
Wavin' Flag - K'NAAN


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

sara bareillis Brave


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse
Glory days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

One Republic - good life


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

This song, and this video are like prescription sunshine. Thank you, Stephen Colbert and Daft Punk.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

This came on the radio while I was driving to work this afternoon and it really hit home but largely the lyrics.

The Strokes- Someday

"You say you wanna stay by my side
Darlin', your head's not right
See, alone we stand, together we fall apart
Yeah, I think I'll be alright
I'm working so I won't have to try, _so _hard
Tables, they turn sometimes

Oh, someday...

_*No, I ain't wastin' no more time*_

And now my fears
They come to me in threes
So, I
Sometimes
Say, "Fate my friend,
You say the strangest things
I find, sometimes"


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Watch this without smiling:


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

From a great movie:


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice folk song.


----------



## armlamoureux (Nov 14, 2013)

Really most of Stevie's catalogue- so much joy to be found there.


----------

